
Ask HN: How do you keep track of who unsubscribed to your emails? - gghootch
At the startup I work for, there&#x27;s 2-3 &quot;true&quot; lists of emails, spread between 2-3 different email-like SaaS products which all have their own unsubscribe management system.<p>Users who unsubscribe in one system stay subscribed in other systems, inevitably leading to frustration.<p>How do you keep track of who unsubscribed to your emails?
======
535188B17C93743
Ideally, use one email marketing system. For example, Mailchimp lets us know
exactly which customers have unsubscribed from certain types of emails for a
selected list.

~~~
gghootch
Yeah - Mailchimp is great! But I'm not sure it's possible to enforce just one
email marketing system? Feels like there's always forces to add yet another
system. Intercom, for example, brings a nice little chat widget & an
integrated email system. This will inevitably result in email
subscribe/unsubscribe dynamics - or are we doing something wrong?

~~~
535188B17C93743
[https://www.intercom.com/app-
store/?search=Mailchimp](https://www.intercom.com/app-store/?search=Mailchimp)

